# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Lo peor que os ha pasado durante una actuacion ha sido...

## ALBERTAKIS

Hola, pues eso, como indica el título de mi mensaje. ¿Qué os parece si compartimos experiencias sobre lo peor que os ha pasado durante una actuación? Con esto todos podremos aprender de los errores de todos. Cuando digo "lo peor" me refiero a: fallos en el efecto, ese típico espectador empeñado en fastidiar un poco la actuación, ese fallo de luces, fallo de música, etc... etc... etc.... También creo que sería muy valioso contar cómo salísteis del paso... Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Fallo de luces con un dancing cane, no hubo manera de salir de aquello salvo fingiendo que lo que había se había visto aposta... y hasta aquí puedo leer.

Para mi "Número del Teléfono" una vez no había cobertura, ¡cómo pude no darme cuenta! En vez de hacer salir la predicción en mi móvil la hice salir en una carta jumbo.
Con el mismo número me ocurrió el otro día que la persona que señalé no tenía saldo (tenía que parecer que era esa persona exacta, no podía preguntar "¿un móvil con saldo?". Ahora ya sé cómo preguntarlo. Salí del paso haciendo que señalara a otra como si yo ya supiera que no tenía.

Durante una rutina de agua y aceite con dos dieces rojos y dos dieces negros "apareció" de pronto un 3 de corazones en vez de un diez negro. "Salí del paso" fingiendo una transposición.

El mouth coil se partió de mala manera y mi boca estaba sangrando (¿?), terminé con los pocos metros que habían salido y me deshice de aquello. El efecto, aunque menor de lo esperado, ya estaba hecho. Pareció una broma, creo.

No recuerdo más ahora mismo ^^

Ah sí, metí la música de Braveheart de Enya en vez de la otra versión y se me quedó corto pero hice el número con esa música tratando de ir acompasado.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Pulgas

Hilos muy parecidos abiertos en el foro:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/erro...-errores-5788/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/vues...do-magia-4545/

----------


## maG-Borrull

que el viento sople de repente y se lleve 2 mesas de levitación que estaban preparadas para el numero final!jaja suerte que como somos un duo mientras uno seguia con su parte el otro las pudo volver a recolocar!!  :Wink1:

----------


## hakan di milo

Volvi despues de un tiempo largo .Tuve problemas con internet  por eso no me conectaba . Errores muchos ,siempre hay errores , yo mas que errores lo llamaria sircunstancias inadecuadas ,cosas que pasan a pasar de que le ponemos todo nuestro ezfuerzo ,como las luces ,el viento,un espectador torpe,etc. Factores que afectan el show , pero siempre se puede fallar es cuestion de tener las cosas mas en cuenta ,total lo que hacemos es para entrenimiento y la gente lo sabe (no significa que estar bien ser  un mal mago) es cuestion de practica  y tratar de estar seguro y controlra la situacion (cosa no tan facil).

----------


## Moñiño

En una gala en las fiestas de un pueblo, el verano pasado, dentro de un espectaculo de variedades en el que iba de mago,unas 1500 personas (la vez que mas gente he tenido enfrente) todo correcto pero hacia el final, empece a no ver a los lados. Ni al espectador ayudante, ni los veladores ni nada, Se me estaba haciendo una vision de "Tunel". Le dije al regidor que me saltaba un par de juegos, que hacia el ultimo y que el tiempo que tenia lo rellenase cantando o contando algunso chistes mas, el artista que viniera detras de mi.
Lo hice mas despacio de lo habitual y me despedi. 
Ese dia no supe bien lo que me habia pasado, pero al lunes siguiente, que me paso similar, cuando hacia deporte en bici, me ingresaron por que rozaba un coma cetonico debido a la aparicion de diabetes.

Es la vez que peor lo he pasado encima de un escenario.

Salutres.

----------


## Gran_FiTi

> En una gala en las fiestas de un pueblo, el verano pasado, dentro de un espectaculo de variedades en el que iba de mago,unas 1500 personas (la vez que mas gente he tenido enfrente) todo correcto pero hacia el final, empece a no ver a los lados. Ni al espectador ayudante, ni los veladores ni nada, Se me estaba haciendo una vision de "Tunel". Le dije al regidor que me saltaba un par de juegos, que hacia el ultimo y que el tiempo que tenia lo rellenase cantando o contando algunso chistes mas, el artista que viniera detras de mi.
> Lo hice mas despacio de lo habitual y me despedi. 
> Ese dia no supe bien lo que me habia pasado, pero al lunes siguiente, que me paso similar, cuando hacia deporte en bici, me ingresaron por que rozaba un coma cetonico debido a la aparicion de diabetes.
> 
> Es la vez que peor lo he pasado encima de un escenario.
> 
> Salutres.


 Un BRAVO con muchas mayúsculas, primero por terminar el espectáculo aguantando el tipo y segundo por haberte recuperado (espero). Un abrazo muy fuerte!

----------


## Moñiño

Gracias. Recuperado, recuperado....Esoty mejor pero de momento a ser insulinodependiente para toda la vida ( aver si dan con una pastilla curalotodo milagrosa ya).

----------


## mayico

Moñiño eres un fiera jejeje.

Lo mio no es lo mismo ni por asómo jeje, pero hacer una cuerda rota y recompuesta en una actuación, ir a coger las tijeras y ver que el tornillo (el motivo lo desconoces pero...) se ha soltado, es decir, que llevas media rutina hecha y tienes que terminarla, gracias a que es hablada y tiras de la palabrería para enlazar la historía con el fuego, el fuego con el mechero, y pides un mechero y al final me inventé una historia incluso más bonita e interesante, pero por dentro era un puñetero flannnnnnnnnnnn jejejeje.

----------


## nyper

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f18/peor...97/#post324359
Tema que he posteado precisamente hoy mismo

----------


## Moñiño

> Moñiño eres un fiera jejeje.
> 
> Lo mio no es lo mismo ni por asómo jeje, pero hacer una cuerda rota y recompuesta en una actuación, ir a coger las tijeras y ver que el tornillo (el motivo lo desconoces pero...) se ha soltado, es decir, que llevas media rutina hecha y tienes que terminarla, gracias a que es hablada y tiras de la palabrería para enlazar la historía con el fuego, el fuego con el mechero, y pides un mechero y al final me inventé una historia incluso más bonita e interesante, pero por dentro era un puñetero flannnnnnnnnnnn jejejeje.


The show must go on. Y mas ante tanta gente. ERa importante para mi esa gala.

----------


## Maguician

Mi peor momento fue cuando en mitad de un espéctaculo, estaba yo en el centro del escenario, y me desplaze un momento a la derecha, a coger la baraja, cuando de repente, se cae ,justo donde yo estaba un momento antes, un foco...La gente se echó a reir...Pero yo los tenía de corbata...aún así, decidí continuar, como si el foco no hubiera caído...ese día casi muero en el escenario, como Moliere... después de la actuación, miré que el tornillo estaba totalmente oxidado y doblado por el peso...De la que me libré...

----------


## Maguician

Otro día estaba haciendo una actuación en una plaza, y la policía estaba cerca...Hasta ahí, ningun problema...el problema llegó cuando fui a hacer el juego de la mesa la cual disparabas y primero se cae el florero, luego una cortinilla de la mesa, y por último, la mesa entera se doblaba, dejando al descubierto la carta del voluntario...resulta que el emisor no funcionaba...al parecer fueron las interferencias de los policías...o eso, o porque tenía la mesa apagada...eso me pasa por no probar minutos antes las cosas...

----------


## pablinho

flor de papel flash , rosa cargada en el cinturon ( ojala me entiendan ) ... ... la flor de papel la acerco a la vela .. se me traba la rosa y sale de golpe .. se me vio la descarga y todo sin destello ni nada ... quedo al descubierto ( hago magia humor) no tuve otra que decir parece que me fallo ..jajaja pero si me permiten lo puedo hacer nuevamente? vamos que estamos en familia . :D

eran mas o menos 200 personas .. las cuales a esa altura del show ya estaban mas que entretenidas ..era el cierre ... me despidieron con un gran aplauso y por suerte la gente entendió y yo lo tomo  muy bien para poder aprender mas y mas y mas .. ahora porfavor alguien que me diga algo alentador para sentirme bien .. asi me confieso  tan como alguien lo haria con un sacerdote ..

PD: pulgas te considero uno de los mas sabios de por aca .. si logras encontrar palabras de aliento para este pobre destruido por una aparicion fallida ? :( .. te lo agradecería .. desde ya muchisisimas gracias

----------


## Pulgas

El error es siempre imperdonable, pero ya que está ahí, y que siempre seguirá estando (esperemos que en una proporción muy pequeña), hemso de aprender a convivir con él.
Lo suyo es tener salidas "mágicas" o artísticas para todo. A mí no me gusta que se reconozca un fallo: como la gente no sabe lo que vas a hacer, si logras enmascararlo el triunfo será mucho mayor que si reconoces que algo no ha salido como estaba previsto.
¿Cómo se consigue eso? Planteándote todas las posibilidades, dedicándole a cada juego mucho tiempo, y ensayando de una manera constante y enérgica.
En cualqueir caso... Creo que no me falta ningún grande al que no le haya visto fallar en alguna ocasión. Sí, sí, ya lo sé. mal de muchos, consuelo de... ¡Pues eso! Que nos consolaremos como lo que somos.  :Wink1: .
Ánimo, y ahora que sabes que eso puede ocurrir, busca respuestas por si sucede de nuevo. ojalá no las necesites nunca, pero no estorvban: en la maleta no coupan sitio.
Un abrazo.

----------


## pablinho

saludos pulgas .. muchisimas gracias

----------


## azegarra

> saludos pulgas .. muchisimas gracias


 Hace 2 domingos en el teatro de la triple A en Lima.
Habia yo programado una actuacion dentro de una Obra de Teatro, a la que me invito la Escuela de Arte Dramático.
En un momento de la rutina, estoy con el periodico roto y recompuesto (con i**n) , y no se que diablos pasó!
Nunca se me habia caido la carga, ni ensayando, ni actuando, ni nada. Es mas lo probe tres veces el mismo día, porque tuvimos que ensayar por la mañana.
Y la Ley de Murphy, los que puede pasar, va a pasar....pasó,
Se cayó la carga al recomponer en flash el periodico.
Nada de nervios...solo continue con el resto del acto, y digamos la escena era precisamente una audicion de un mago para entrar a un programa de TV. Parecio parte del Show...
Bueno como tenia luego mi rutina tipo Cardini y otras cosilla, creo que al final el publico lo tomo como parte de.

----------


## magicmontxito

A mi el sudor me ha pasado malas pasadas, sobre todo haciendo el "cambio de chaqueta"! La ropa se pega toda y es un efecto q debe hacerse rapido, y yo intentando hacer tiempo para q la partener pueda lograr el cambio y uno ya no sabe q hacer antes d abrir las cortinas... Es lo q tiene el verano y trabajar debajo d una carpa..... :Wink1:

----------


## luis dias derfe

En mi caso fue delante de unos conocidos en un bar.Era un numero de telepatia en el que al final tenias que adivinar un numero.Bueno,despues de una presentacion muy chula,en el momento clave se me rompe el uñil(tipo C) y se me viene el mundo encima.El hecho de que fuera un numero de mentalismo jugo a mi favor y sali al paso diciendo que en ese momento capacidad de concentracion no era la adecuada y que lo intentaria mas tarde.Como siempre llevo mas de un uñil en la cartera,cargue otro y un rato despues consegui poner mi pica en Flandes.

----------


## MentalismoReal

El desastre siempre esta a la orden del día, por eso practica, practica y más practica!!

----------

